# How can I  include a jpg file as a link in a BBS post?



## Dave M (Feb 20, 2007)

Another TUGger sent me a jpg file for the building layout at a resort. I would like to make it available to others by including a link in a TUG BBS post. I can't figure out how to do that without having my own website. 

I have tried posting the link that appears when I open it from my e-mail inbox, but the link just references back to my personal e-mail account, not the jpg file itself.

I also tried saving the file to my hard drive and then uploading it to a BBS post using the "Manage Attachments" option when composing a post, but I get the following message: "Grande Ocean layout.htm: Invalid File".

Experts?


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2007)

I uploaded an old Old Faithful webcam shot I had hanging around as an attachment to this post as a test.  [_Attachment deleted 9/31/2012_ - MG]

Don't upload an entire .htm file - html is not permitted in the forums and htm files are not accepted (hence your "invalid file" error).   Just upload the actual .jpg file (provided it's under 100k in size).

For large images that we probably should maintain here on the TUG website, just send me or Brian a copy in an email and we can install them on our server where you can easily link to it.

[Edit]  Additional thought.  A better place for this would probably be in the resort's review page.  Just email it to the review manager for that geographical area.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 20, 2007)

Good idea, Doug. I have sent Kathy the file.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

